# Aussie Breeders?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a friend that's looking to get an Australian shepherd, but she's looking in the local classifieds and I don't want her to get a pup from a BYB that'll have hip problems and go blind by the age of 8.

My fields poodles.. I've never tried searching for reputable breeders for other breeds, so does anyone know of any place I can find well bred dogs somewhere near northern utah? She says she's willing to drive to any of the surrounding northern states such as wyoming, idaho, colorado, and nevada.

She says she wants a dog with a lot of brown and white, but I told her that when it's all down to it the personality matters and she agreed.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I suggest you start here 

http://www.asca.org/FindinganAussie/

the breed website has a list of breeders and more info about the breed.

also go to AKC and see when a dog show will be near you guys , find out what time Aussies are showing and go talk to some breeders.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Roxy! <3


----------

